# NEED HELP!Solar Panel Prices.



## Meerkat

I have questions about panels.

I have a Flare 2010-2011 fall,winter catalog.

Et,Kyocera,Sharp and CDT Solar are the brands in in the catalog.I'm sre prices have changed,hopefully they went down some.

80 watt NE-80EJE Sharp is priced at $360.

ETSolar 85 watt is $295.

Kyocera 85 wat is 4449.

Is there that much difference and what type of power bank would I need for a 80 watt panel?

Any of these from China?And does it matter?


----------



## Nadja

Not to sure about two of them but, I use Sharp and Kyrocera and have been for about 16 years. They are made in Japan and among the best of the best. For general purposes, I would suggest 2 Trojen T-105"s in pararel to get 12 volts


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Not to sure about two of them but, I use Sharp and Kyrocera and have been for about 16 years. They are made in Japan and among the best of the best. For general purposes, I would suggest 2 Trojen T-105"s in pararel to get 12 volts


Thanks for reply.I know a lot about raising kids,cooking,gardening and a little about lots of things,but I don't know a thing about solar.Don't know a Trojan Panel from a Trojan Horse,so does this mean I can use one 12 volt battery for this 85watt panel?

I know infos out there,but I'm too old and too busy to go web surfing.So if yall could please give it to me easy info intallments I'd be greatful.

There are also 40 to 60 watt panels for under $300.I just need a fan if the power goes out.And to cool down after a hard hot days work.Thanks again.


----------



## NaeKid

If all you want is a solar-powered fan, check eBay: Solar Panel Room Fan, Sun Cell Air Vent, Ventilator NEW | eBay

40 minutes left on the auction - good luck


----------



## Meerkat

NaeKid said:


> If all you want is a solar-powered fan, check eBay: Solar Panel Room Fan, Sun Cell Air Vent, Ventilator NEW | eBay
> 
> 40 minutes left on the auction - good luck


My dialup refused to allow me access to that page.Another reason why I don't web surf too much.
My nieghbor has a solar gate opener.It has worked fine for at least 5 yr.s now.it cost her about $339 for the whole set,small panel maybe a sq.ft.,car battery and gate motor,code panels.


----------



## NaeKid

I know those systems well. They are intermittant-use only - 12-hours of charge-time gives about 10-minutes of use per day. If you want a constant-use system, you will need to have enough solar-generating energy to put power into the battery and run the appliances at the same time.

If your appliance (fan in your case) draws 150 watt of power, you will want to have panels that generate 200 watt of power (minimum) so that the panels will power the appliance during peak power-generating time and have some left-over to top-up the batteries charge. It would be better to have double the solar-generating power than what is drawn to give yourself that extra bit of wiggle-room (cloudy-days, etc).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I get some from work, there 80 watts each, they was bought in bulk an cost $350 each, (I get em free when there decomissoned) an they do a perty fair job. There top a the line units fer construction work. 

I'd go no lessin 5 units cause it leaves ya some extra power, yer gonna find later ya wan't it. They can be added onta also. I always overbuild, right now I got em hooked ta two 850 amp deep cycle batteries fer running lights an a few other things when they be needed.

I'd go oversize on a charge controller to, cause the cheaper ones can shorten the life a yer batteries. A feller I work with hooked up a couple at a cabin a his, used a cheap controller an boiled the batteries dry. Course, he ain't the smartest frog in the pond, part a that could just be him. But quality still beats price sometimes.


----------



## KKTipton

Go to Sam's Club and buy two 6 volt golf cart batteries. They were $65 each.

These are the cheap version of Trojan T-105 type batteries used for years. Trojan's cost $150 each.

Get a charge controller. It goes between the solar panel and the batteries.

Then get panels. Kyocera are made in Mexico now. Still very good panels.

12 volt panels are going away. Most are 24 volt now. But go 12 volt for small learning system.

The only easily available Kyocera 12 volt is this one:
Kyocera KD135GX-UPU 135 Watt Solar Panel

There is a HUGE retailer of solar panels in Florida. They only sell panels in pairs:
Solar Panels, Kits, Inverters | Lowest Prices 98¢/W

Kyocera 135:
Kyocera Solar Panel 135 Watts 17.70 Vmp [KD-135-SX-UPU] - $337.50 :

As for 12 volt fans, there are only two good solid units in my opinion.

Endless Breeze - $54-80 depending where you look:
Fantastic Vent Endless Breeze Fan - $54.99

Sold at West Marine and RV dealers as well. I own one and it's great quality.
It only uses 3 amps of power max. Its 3 speed settings are roughly 1, 2 and 3 amps. Moves a lot of air. Not like a big box fan, but still pretty powerful. They made it for use in ambulances etc. I ran mine all day all night for months from 2 golf cart batteries and the 130 watt Kyocera panel.

The ONLY other option is Snap Fan made in California. Expensive ($300), but they come in 12,24,36,48 volt and multiple sizes. VERY low power consumption. Many of the models are 1 amp or less on full power. They can be hooked direct to solar panels and will run automatically when the sun shines. Great for small greenhouses etc. The 16" would make a great "personal" fan for a room.

Snap-Fan Solar National Air Propulsion

They sell direct:
Alternative Energy | Commercial

I'm gonna make a small solar info manual in .PDF. I see so many people asking the same questions on forums and not getting help. I want to spread this knowledge around.


----------



## Meerkat

KKTipton said:


> Go to Sam's Club and buy two 6 volt golf cart batteries. They were $65 each.
> 
> These are the cheap version of Trojan T-105 type batteries used for years. Trojan's cost $150 each.
> 
> Get a charge controller. It goes between the solar panel and the batteries.
> 
> Then get panels. Kyocera are made in Mexico now. Still very good panels.
> 
> 12 volt panels are going away. Most are 24 volt now. But go 12 volt for small learning system.
> 
> The only easily available Kyocera 12 volt is this one:
> Kyocera KD135GX-UPU 135 Watt Solar Panel
> 
> There is a HUGE retailer of solar panels in Florida. They only sell panels in pairs:
> Solar Panels, Kits, Inverters | Lowest Prices 98¢/W
> 
> Kyocera 135:
> Kyocera Solar Panel 135 Watts 17.70 Vmp [KD-135-SX-UPU] - $337.50 :
> 
> As for 12 volt fans, there are only two good solid units in my opinion.
> 
> Endless Breeze - $54-80 depending where you look:
> Fantastic Vent Endless Breeze Fan - $54.99
> 
> Sold at West Marine and RV dealers as well. I own one and it's great quality.
> It only uses 3 amps of power max. Its 3 speed settings are roughly 1, 2 and 3 amps. Moves a lot of air. Not like a big box fan, but still pretty powerful. They made it for use in ambulances etc. I ran mine all day all night for months from 2 golf cart batteries and the 130 watt Kyocera panel.
> 
> The ONLY other option is Snap Fan made in California. Expensive ($300), but they come in 12,24,36,48 volt and multiple sizes. VERY low power consumption. Many of the models are 1 amp or less on full power. They can be hooked direct to solar panels and will run automatically when the sun shines. Great for small greenhouses etc. The 16" would make a great "personal" fan for a room.
> 
> Snap-Fan Solar National Air Propulsion
> 
> They sell direct:
> Alternative Energy | Commercial
> 
> I'm gonna make a small solar info manual in .PDF. I see so many people asking the same questions on forums and not getting help. I want to spread this knowledge around.


 Thanks for info.it was very helpful.


----------



## Meerkat

KKTipton said:


> Go to Sam's Club and buy two 6 volt golf cart batteries. They were $65 each.
> 
> These are the cheap version of Trojan T-105 type batteries used for years. Trojan's cost $150 each.
> 
> Get a charge controller. It goes between the solar panel and the batteries.
> 
> Then get panels. Kyocera are made in Mexico now. Still very good panels.
> 
> 12 volt panels are going away. Most are 24 volt now. But go 12 volt for small learning system.
> 
> The only easily available Kyocera 12 volt is this one:
> Kyocera KD135GX-UPU 135 Watt Solar Panel
> 
> There is a HUGE retailer of solar panels in Florida. They only sell panels in pairs:
> Solar Panels, Kits, Inverters | Lowest Prices 98¢/W
> 
> Kyocera 135:
> Kyocera Solar Panel 135 Watts 17.70 Vmp [KD-135-SX-UPU] - $337.50 :
> 
> As for 12 volt fans, there are only two good solid units in my opinion.
> 
> Endless Breeze - $54-80 depending where you look:
> Fantastic Vent Endless Breeze Fan - $54.99
> 
> Sold at West Marine and RV dealers as well. I own one and it's great quality.
> It only uses 3 amps of power max. Its 3 speed settings are roughly 1, 2 and 3 amps. Moves a lot of air. Not like a big box fan, but still pretty powerful. They made it for use in ambulances etc. I ran mine all day all night for months from 2 golf cart batteries and the 130 watt Kyocera panel.
> 
> The ONLY other option is Snap Fan made in California. Expensive ($300), but they come in 12,24,36,48 volt and multiple sizes. VERY low power consumption. Many of the models are 1 amp or less on full power. They can be hooked direct to solar panels and will run automatically when the sun shines. Great for small greenhouses etc. The 16" would make a great "personal" fan for a room.
> 
> Snap-Fan Solar National Air Propulsion
> 
> They sell direct:
> Alternative Energy | Commercial
> 
> I'm gonna make a small solar info manual in .PDF. I see so many people asking the same questions on forums and not getting help. I want to spread this knowledge around.


 Thanks again KK,I could even load the page on the Endless Breeze Fan for $54.Most sites won't come up or boot me off.
I just really can't afford to make a mistake because it may be the last time I have the money to order solar.
I'm still studing off the threads here too. I also found my notebook with some info that I forgot I still had.
I'm thinking on the Trojan batteries snce the news is out that rare earth may get rarer.And they say I need a good controller,I think?And good panels.
I talked to a couple real jerks at one or two of the solar places here,They only like whole house business,acted mad for me to even waste their time on a couple panel.But I won't give up on the rest.


----------



## Meerkat

If its not too much more and they are good product i would like to help out those poor japanese.Its terrible what they have gone through.
But I do hope the product is the same now that the japenese don't produce it.japanese are very thourough and particular from what i know.


----------



## Nadja

Unfortunately, you will always run into people like that everywhere. I always recomend that people ask lots of questions here etc to learn as much as they can long before they go buy .. Salesmen can be a real pain. Keep in mind, yesterday , they were probably used car salesmen. What most of them really know about solar and the inner workings, I can write on my thumb nail. But being salesmen, they will talk a good fight. 

Although you may think you only want the solar to run a fan at night, what about the rest of the year? If the power were to go out, would it not be more comfortable to be at least power a light or two ? Maybe a laptop or like me , even my desktops ? or watch a little tv. Give this a lot more thought before you lay down serious cash. Yes, there are a lot of good deals out there, but never impulse buy.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Unfortunately, you will always run into people like that everywhere. I always recomend that people ask lots of questions here etc to learn as much as they can long before they go buy .. Salesmen can be a real pain. Keep in mind, yesterday , they were probably used car salesmen. What most of them really know about solar and the inner workings, I can write on my thumb nail. But being salesmen, they will talk a good fight.
> 
> Although you may think you only want the solar to run a fan at night, what about the rest of the year? If the power were to go out, would it not be more comfortable to be at least power a light or two ? Maybe a laptop or like me , even my desktops ? or watch a little tv. Give this a lot more thought before you lay down serious cash. Yes, there are a lot of good deals out there, but never impulse buy.


 Well I don't know anything about solar yet.I'm learning reading soem of the replies here,but when yall talk in numbers and letters,I don't know if its a panel or converter.:scratch.But usually I end up figuring it out.:wave:
I priced soem Auto Craft deep cycle batteries today,but I think I may be better off with the Trojan T-105 which says they last longer,wonder how much they went up?Maybe just one for now,then a controller,converter,panel.Anything else I need besides wires?


----------



## Nadja

Meerkat said:


> Well I don't know anything about solar yet.I'm learning reading soem of the replies here,but when yall talk in numbers and letters,I don't know if its a panel or converter.:scratch.But usually I end up figuring it out.:wave:
> I priced soem Auto Craft deep cycle batteries today,but I think I may be better off with the Trojan T-105 which says they last longer,wonder how much they went up?Maybe just one for now,then a controller,converter,panel.Anything else I need besides wires?


OK, well to start with , the Trojen T-105 batteries are 6 Volt. You need at least 2 of them to make 12 volt and 4 to make 24 v. Just read a little about batteries first, then we will work with you on a solar panel and charge controller. The charge controller measures and controls the amount of charge to go into the battery, and prevents over charging. The Inverter , inverts the dc power of your batteries into usable AC power which is what your house and all of its appliances run on.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> OK, well to start with , the Trojen T-105 batteries are 6 Volt. You need at least 2 of them to make 12 volt and 4 to make 24 v. Just read a little about batteries first, then we will work with you on a solar panel and charge controller. The charge controller measures and controls the amount of charge to go into the battery, and prevents over charging. The Inverter , inverts the dc power of your batteries into usable AC power which is what your house and all of its appliances run on.


 I read the trojan batteries give out twice the power as other deep cells,is this true?
I was thinking of just getting one panel to start with'thats all I can afford right now'then adding to it later.So I need a controller and converted I can use later for two batteries and panels,right?
:dunno::wave:


----------



## Nadja

Meerkat said:


> I read the trojan batteries give out twice the power as other deep cells,is this true?
> I was thinking of just getting one panel to start with'thats all I can afford right now'then adding to it later.So I need a controller and converted I can use later for two batteries and panels,right?
> :dunno::wave:


If you go the deep cycle batteries as used in a golf cart , they will outlast all the 12 v batteries you can find.

The trick is to buy the best charge controller you can and for sure the best inverter. They are pricy, but from then on , you can add solar panels as you can afford or need.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> If you go the deep cycle batteries as used in a golf cart , they will outlast all the 12 v batteries you can find.
> 
> The trick is to buy the best charge controller you can and for sure the best inverter. They are pricy, but from then on , you can add solar panels as you can afford or need.


 I won't be adding anymore than one more solar panel.We are living on a dime now. 2 panels will be the limit for us.We sometiems have a problem buying enough food to eat,much less store up for months.We had at least 3 months preps,but had to use it for other unexspeced expensive things that came up.Now we building gardens,greenhouse and buying preps 'again'.
Of course I'd like as much power as I could use,but this is not what we can do.
The gestapo,I mean leaders are also threatening to put meters on our wells,now that they are takign over the water tour power bills are rising ,tags,fuel,insurence and food along with everything else.
Gld I did'nt build that damn pumphouse over the well,and put a bucket on it,for the bastards to seal.Said if we cover the well ,even with tarp to keep tank cooler,it will dd $400 more to taxes.

sorry my keys keep sickign on this keyboard.had to edit.


----------



## SoundWisdom

*Sound Wisdom will talk to you.*

Call up Sound Wisdom. They offer whole systems and components, and will spend time educating you on the phone. Sound-Wisdom.com


----------



## Meerkat

SoundWisdom said:


> Call up Sound Wisdom. They offer whole systems and components, and will spend time educating you on the phone. Sound-Wisdom.com


 I have to get to know you better before I do business with you.Your probaby ok and just trying to make a living,but I can't afford mistakes.
I'm at the age now where mistakes cost more than they use to.Like this keyboard that gives me a fit.I try to do short form with it.
Who makes the panels ,converters and controllers you advertising?


----------



## LincTex

You need to get a "Kill-a-Watt" so you will know how much electricy your "stuff" uses. 

Then you can plan around your "demand" and determine how large you need to go to meet it.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> You need to get a "Kill-a-Watt" so you will know how much electricy your "stuff" uses.
> 
> Then you can plan around your "demand" and determine how large you need to go to meet it.


 Thanks but I don't even know what a 'kill-a-watt'is,much less how to use it.
i figured this forum was here to help beginners like me,not send me back to school for solar engineering.Of course my son is very well versed on all this kinda crap but too damn busy to help us.I'm not about to ask his busy ass for help,and I'm really pissed off about it.
I just want a freaking couple of solar panels,controller,converter that is not crap and will work without too much aggrevation.Starting with just one panel.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> You need to get a "Kill-a-Watt" so you will know how much electricy your "stuff" uses.
> 
> Then you can plan around your "demand" and determine how large you need to go to meet it.


Sorry for the rant,it was'nt meant for you.:wave:


----------



## CulexPipiens

Kill A Watt is a device that you plug into the wall then you plug something into the Kill A Watt. Once you do this is starts recording electrical usage for that item. It can be used to see how much, for example, a lamp with a 60 watt bulb uses (the expected reading should be 60 watts) however how about your TV? When it's running and even when it is off you may be surprised at how much it is still drawing power wise.

It's also useful for intermittent devices like a refrigerator. When it's running it might be a sizeable draw but it isn't always running. Leaving something plugged into the Kill A Watt for awhile will result in a energy usage over time "profile" for that item. Again, for the refrigerator, you can use this reading to determine an average usage for a 24 hour period.

The device is pretty inexpensive. Amazon.com: P3 International P4400 Kill A Watt Electricity Usage Monitor: Home Improvement

Having all these numbers lets you know just how much power you use. Obviously you can simply look on your electrical bill and get the same total but your bill just shows over all usage for the month. Knowing what an individual item uses allows you to calculate pay pack on replacing it with a more efficient appliance... or helps you see how much you can save by actually unplugging the TV (or put it on a power strip) when you aren't using it.

In terms of a system, these numbers help to determine the amount of batteries you need which then helps to determine the size and quantity of solar panels which combined help to determine the inverter and charger that is required. If you have 10 lights, each at 60 watts, that you want to use with a solar/battery system you'd need something that can supply 600 watts per hour for each hour you want to run these. Changing the bulbs to 10 watt florescent or similar LED lights would now be a total of 100 watts per hour instead of 600. You just "downsized" the system by a little over 80%. Buying 10 new bulbs would (in theory) let you use 2 - 60 watt panels. Not changing the bulbs means you need to buy 10 - 60 watt panels to supply enough power. Keep in mind I'm highly simplifying this but I believe it illustrates the concepts.

As to learning about solar panels, batteries, inverters, chargers and such, take a look at an earlier posting I made:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/question-about-solar-6629/index3.html#post71906

The 4 links in that post do a pretty good job of giving you the basics.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Also, in answer to your "rant"... 

Once you figure out what system you want, you can then get the charge controller (to charge the batteries) and the inverter (to transform the battery power into something your appliances can use). Those two items make the system work. Each battery you add lets you use the appliance(s) for a longer period of time. The more solar panels you add the quicker you can charge those batteries up.

As Nadja said, get a good charger and inverter and you have the basis for your system. Then you can add more batteries and more panels over time until you reach your overall system goal.

Again this is somewhat simplifying it but does illustrate the concept.


----------



## Meerkat

CulexPipiens said:


> Kill A Watt is a device that you plug into the wall then you plug something into the Kill A Watt. Once you do this is starts recording electrical usage for that item. It can be used to see how much, for example, a lamp with a 60 watt bulb uses (the expected reading should be 60 watts) however how about your TV? When it's running and even when it is off you may be surprised at how much it is still drawing power wise.
> 
> It's also useful for intermittent devices like a refrigerator. When it's running it might be a sizeable draw but it isn't always running. Leaving something plugged into the Kill A Watt for awhile will result in a energy usage over time "profile" for that item. Again, for the refrigerator, you can use this reading to determine an average usage for a 24 hour period.
> 
> The device is pretty inexpensive. Amazon.com: P3 International P4400 Kill A Watt Electricity Usage Monitor: Home Improvement
> 
> Having all these numbers lets you know just how much power you use. Obviously you can simply look on your electrical bill and get the same total but your bill just shows over all usage for the month. Knowing what an individual item uses allows you to calculate pay pack on replacing it with a more efficient appliance... or helps you see how much you can save by actually unplugging the TV (or put it on a power strip) when you aren't using it.
> 
> In terms of a system, these numbers help to determine the amount of batteries you need which then helps to determine the size and quantity of solar panels which combined help to determine the inverter and charger that is required. If you have 10 lights, each at 60 watts, that you want to use with a solar/battery system you'd need something that can supply 600 watts per hour for each hour you want to run these. Changing the bulbs to 10 watt florescent or similar LED lights would now be a total of 100 watts per hour instead of 600. You just "downsized" the system by a little over 80%. Buying 10 new bulbs would (in theory) let you use 2 - 60 watt panels. Not changing the bulbs means you need to buy 10 - 60 watt panels to supply enough power. Keep in mind I'm highly simplifying this but I believe it illustrates the concepts.
> 
> As to learning about solar panels, batteries, inverters, chargers and such, take a look at an earlier posting I made:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/question-about-solar-6629/index3.html#post71906
> 
> The 4 links in that post do a pretty good job of giving you the basics.


 Thanks for the websites.I got far as the inverters so far.Can't take in too much info at once.:surrender:,but will go back later and read more.
There is so much to learn just to run a fan or lightbulb. which is about my limit.I will be roughing it mostly,but the heat and humidity is too rough. I don't see how people survived before fans,bet lots of carple tunnel.
I have peaches and tomatoes to can so be back and forth.


----------



## Meerkat

CulexPipiens said:


> Also, in answer to your "rant"...
> 
> Once you figure out what system you want, you can then get the charge controller (to charge the batteries) and the inverter (to transform the battery power into something your appliances can use). Those two items make the system work. Each battery you add lets you use the appliance(s) for a longer period of time. The more solar panels you add the quicker you can charge those batteries up.
> 
> As Nadja said, get a good charger and inverter and you have the basis for your system. Then you can add more batteries and more panels over time until you reach your overall system goal.
> 
> Again this is somewhat simplifying it but does illustrate the concept.


 I want one solar panel for now,One T-105 or L-106 battery,I think from what I read.A controller and inverter and kill a watt.Not sure what brand solar panel,but not chinese or one that will cause me trouble.
And of course the better the price the sooner and more I can do. :wave:
I need a controller and inverter I can put two panels on.Starting with one.


----------



## Nadja

Meerkat said:


> I want one solar panel for now,One T-105 or L-106 battery,I think from what I read.A controller and inverter and kill a watt.Not sure what brand solar panel,but not chinese or one that will cause me trouble.
> And of course the better the price the sooner and more I can do. :wave:
> I need a controller and inverter I can put two panels on.Starting with one.


Meerkat. You cannot use just one of the T-105 batteries, as they are 6 volt each. You need at least two to make 12 volt. Also, for what you are wanting to do, just buy the Trojen T-105's not the L-16's Two L-16 batteries would set you back about $800.00 while two of the L-16 matteries about $250.00. You can shop around for the best prices, but there is a co. in florida which is also here in Az. named Sunlec or Sunlac. They have some of the best prices around.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Meerkat. You cannot use just one of the T-105 batteries, as they are 6 volt each. You need at least two to make 12 volt. Also, for what you are wanting to do, just buy the Trojen T-105's not the L-16's Two L-16 batteries would set you back about $800.00 while two of the L-16 matteries about $250.00. You can shop around for the best prices, but there is a co. in florida which is also here in Az. named Sunlec or Sunlac. They have some of the best prices around.


 Right now I'm canning so will be back and forth.
Thanks so much for the help ,I'll call Sunlac,Sunlec Monday to see about 2 batteries.Do they have controllers,converters also?

I'm hoping for the panels on that list.
:flower:


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> You need to get a "Kill-a-Watt" so you will know how much electricy your "stuff" uses.
> 
> Then you can plan around your "demand" and determine how large you need to go to meet it.


 Hope you can forgive me for my mean rude reply to you.I'm sorry.No excuse for it.:flower:


----------



## CulexPipiens

Unlike many of the prep topics, self sustainable power options is definitely one of the more complex ones. You really need to know what you expect to achieve and then determine the capacity to do this and then back into the system that will provide this capacity... and that's all before you start picking any specific product or brand.

Something as simple as a battery has a lot to it. Different types (sealed no maintenance vs the ones thats require periodic checking and topping off) different sizes, even different technologies. Plus 2, 6 and 12 volt options which have different wiring methods and required quantities. While working on what if scenarios for a system for me I saw that a I could use batteries and depending on the Amp Hour rating (how much power they can hold) I would need anywhere from 4 to 16 batteries. But when I checked the price the 16 batteries (of a lesser power) were a bit over $200 each while the 4 were nearly $800 each. When all is said and done I might spend nearly the same amount on the batteries but with 4 I only need 8 cables while with 16 batteries I needed 32 cables. These are NOT cheap cables and would definitely influence my final price.

Please don't rush in and just start buying a T-105 or something else until you are comfortable with what you want to achieve, how to do it and have then researched and selected the most appropriate brands and products based on the design you have come up with (and maybe even had vetted by a qualified solar supply company/installer).


----------



## Meerkat

CulexPipiens said:


> Unlike many of the prep topics, self sustainable power options is definitely one of the more complex ones. You really need to know what you expect to achieve and then determine the capacity to do this and then back into the system that will provide this capacity... and that's all before you start picking any specific product or brand.
> 
> Something as simple as a battery has a lot to it. Different types (sealed no maintenance vs the ones thats require periodic checking and topping off) different sizes, even different technologies. Plus 2, 6 and 12 volt options which have different wiring methods and required quantities. While working on what if scenarios for a system for me I saw that a I could use batteries and depending on the Amp Hour rating (how much power they can hold) I would need anywhere from 4 to 16 batteries. But when I checked the price the 16 batteries (of a lesser power) were a bit over $200 each while the 4 were nearly $800 each. When all is said and done I might spend nearly the same amount on the batteries but with 4 I only need 8 cables while with 16 batteries I needed 32 cables. These are NOT cheap cables and would definitely influence my final price.
> 
> Please don't rush in and just start buying a T-105 or something else until you are comfortable with what you want to achieve, how to do it and have then researched and selected the most appropriate brands and products based on the design you have come up with (and maybe even had vetted by a qualified solar supply company/installer).


 Thanks Culex.I tried to talk to a couple dealers last year and they did'nt even want to talk to me about a small set up.They said they put in whole house systems. I told them that a few of my nieghbors were thinking of starting out small too,so it may end up being more business than just me.They told me to go online.One woman was actually rude like she was insulted to think she would waste her time so so little.
I'm being careful as I can and reading what I can here and looking over the catalog.Plus working on greenhouse,garden,canning,and lots of other things.:wave:


----------



## Nadja

Solar dealers can be some of the most rude people in the world. Its like going to a Ferrari dealership and telling the salesman you want to look in the back lot at his not so good used p.u. trucks. 

But, give it a day or two, look around and then maybe we can hook you up with a reliable dealer or two. 

The Trojen T-105 batteries are good, but you can get a quite as not so good same size battery at Chinamart. About 1/2 the price from what I understand. Culex, the L-16 batteries are almost $400.00 EACH these days, and they have been having many problems with them.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> i figured this forum was here to help beginners like me,not send me back to school for solar engineering. I just want a freaking couple of solar panels,controller,converter that is not crap and will work without too much aggrevation.Starting with just one panel.


It's just not that easy. We live in a society where one just jumps in their car, puts the keys in, and drives. With solar power, it just is not "that easy". We could suggest a system.... but you really need to tell us EXACTLY what you are trying to do, and for how long each day.

Without you supplying pertinent detail, no one can suggest anything for you. It's like getting on here and asking "How deep should I dig a well?" or "How much rope do I need?"..... There's no way of giving a good answer unless you give us something to work with.

AND - - - and most of us are pretty dang busy ourselves, nowadays. No body has the free time to sit down and design a system from scratch for you. What we can do is this: offer some guidelines to meet the needs that YOU will specify. Otherwise, we can't tell you how much rope you need.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> It's just not that easy. We live in a society where one just jumps in their car, puts the keys in, and drives. With solar power, it just is not "that easy". We could suggest a system.... but you really need to tell us EXACTLY what you are trying to do, and for how long each day.
> 
> Without you supplying pertinent detail, no one can suggest anything for you. It's like getting on here and asking "How deep should I dig a well?" or "How much rope do I need?"..... There's no way of giving a good answer unless you give us something to work with.
> 
> AND - - - and most of us are pretty dang busy ourselves, nowadays. No body has the free time to sit down and design a system from scratch for you. What we can do is this: offer some guidelines to meet the needs that YOU will specify. Otherwise, we can't tell you how much rope you need.


 Your right but I've already said so in 2 other replies to you,plus sincerily apologized,did you read them?
I'll slow down some and learn more.:flower:


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Solar dealers can be some of the most rude people in the world. Its like going to a Ferrari dealership and telling the salesman you want to look in the back lot at his not so good used p.u. trucks.
> 
> But, give it a day or two, look around and then maybe we can hook you up with a reliable dealer or two.
> 
> The Trojen T-105 batteries are good, but you can get a quite as not so good same size battery at Chinamart. About 1/2 the price from what I understand. Culex, the L-16 batteries are almost $400.00 EACH these days, and they have been having many problems with them.


 Nadja,I'm planning on calling some soalr dealers today,but its storming here now'THANK GOODNESS'.
Also I need a vacation from preps. Soon as rain stops and days are below 100,I'm out of here for a day.:kiss:


----------



## Meerkat

I just got on the phone and talked to a soalr rep.He said he does'nt know of any companys that do small systems,but at least he was nice and tried to advise and help me.

He said if all I want is a fan than why not just get a 12volt inverter,battery a ,about 50 watts at Pep Boys or Walmart.And add a 17 volt panel ,about 50 watts.
I'll call the catalog now and see what they say the have at FLARE for panel.


----------



## Meerkat

looking at price of the inverters,I'm thinking solar is not an option.The less expensive one in this book is $750..All along I was looking at the accessories,thinking it was the inverters.:scratch.

Looks like I've wasted your time if this is correct.And caused myself lots of aggrevation to boot.

:dunno:


----------



## LincTex

You really need to find out how much that fan draws.... if I have time at home tonight, I'll grab my kill-a-watt and see what a plain jane wal-mart $9.99 box fan uses. I think probably about 60 watts.

Inverters for a load that small are cheap, about $19. 

Do this: Buy a cheap $19 inverter, "borrow" a car battery, and plug your fan into it and set a timer. make a note of how long it runs. You will then have a rough idea of how much juice is needed. let us know how it works out and we can work from there


----------



## Nadja

Meerkat said:


> looking at price of the inverters,I'm thinking solar is not an option.The less expensive one in this book is $750..All along I was looking at the accessories,thinking it was the inverters.:scratch.
> 
> Looks like I've wasted your time if this is correct.And caused myself lots of aggrevation to boot.
> 
> :dunno:


It is never a waste of time, asking questions that is. But I feel you are confused. Count rain drops for awhile and clear your head. I would if we were to get any rain that is. LOL


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> You really need to find out how much that fan draws.... if I have time at home tonight, I'll grab my kill-a-watt and see what a plain jane wal-mart $9.99 box fan uses. I think probably about 60 watts.
> 
> Inverters for a load that small are cheap, about $19.
> 
> Do this: Buy a cheap $19 inverter, "borrow" a car battery, and plug your fan into it and set a timer. make a note of how long it runs. You will then have a rough idea of how much juice is needed. let us know how it works out and we can work from there


 I will try this .I know during the 5 hurricanes of 2005 ?, hubby took fan off of radiator and plugged it up to car battery we had relief for a while.After these storms its so hot and humid you can't sweat to cool off ,everything is wet and muggy.
I've not totally given up but pretty close to an awakening.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> It is never a waste of time, asking questions that is. But I feel you are confused. Count rain drops for awhile and clear your head. I would if we were to get any rain that is. LOL


 The solar sun gods have me bewitched,bothered and bewildered.:surrender:.
LOL I am almost glad enough to see the rain that I could count the drops.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> I will try this


Make sure it is a good car battery that is charged - - it will NOT be deep cycle, but hey, its an experiment! Make sure you have a way to charge it back up again before you put it in the car.

Deep cycle batteries will make the experiement last much longer.



Meerkat said:


> I know during the hurricanes, hubby took fan off of radiator and plugged it up to car battery we had relief for a while


Too inefficient - - a car radiator fan is a "power-hog". You need something more efficient.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> Make sure it is a good car battery that is charged - - it will NOT be deep cycle, but hey, its an experiment! Make sure you have a way to charge it back up again before you put it in the car.
> 
> Deep cycle batteries will make the experiement last much longer.
> 
> Too inefficient - - a car radiator fan is a "power-hog". You need something more efficient.


 Ok I took Nadjas advice & went and counted some raindrops and now I feel better.What do you guys think about this?
:flower:
I went to Pep Boys Auto Parts site.
Wagan EL2200 Elite 180 W, pure sine wave inverter. Overheat,overload and low batery protector.$73.00.
Fan ,12V,low amp draw ,3 amps per hour $54.00.
if i get a 17 W solar panel will this work , also maybe 2 deep cycle marine batterys?:dunno:
PS Fan is Endless Breeze brand.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

We have a 120 volt/27 watt, 10 inch oscillating desk fan that we use mosst often.

To run this fan you'd need 27 watts of power for every hour you use it. To figure what you'd need for solar panels multiply the 27 times the number of hours used per day. Lets say you use it ten hours which would mean 270 watts daily needed to power the fan.

A Walmart deep cycle battery is rated at 125 Ah. To convert that to watts multiply 125 (amps) times 12 (volts) so the storage capacity is 1500 watts of power. That means it will power the fan for about 55 hours under ideal conditions. In reality it won't last that long. That's enough to power the fan ten hours per day for 5.5 days without recharging the battery. The battery is for storing electricity to use when the solar panels are not producing enough power due to low-light condition, night time operation, etc.

To keep up with the power needs over the long haul you'll need to produce at least enough to run the fan and about 30 percent extra to make up for resistance in the system. For example, if you draw 100 watts from the battery you'll need to put 125 watts of electricity back in it to bring it up to it's previous charge level because some of the power is needed to overcome the battery's internal resistance.

So, your daily usage is 270 watts. Add thirty percent to that and your daily generating power needs to be 351 watts. Solar panels produce maximum output only in direct sunlight so, unless you use a sun-tracking system you can expect approximately five hours (more or less) of direct sunlight per day. You can get more if you can turn the panels during the day so that they continually face the sun. We do ours manually.

Now divide 351 watts (your total power needs) into five (the hours of direct sunlight the panels will receive) and you'll need an hourly output of approximately 70 watts. That's the smallest panel you can get by with.

There's another problem though. Solar panel's watt rating are made at their maximum voltage output. A 100 watt panel rated at 20 volts maximum output charges at the rate of 5 amps. However, your charge controller won't let the panels charge the full rate because it's too high for a twelve volt battery so the charge controller will limit the maximum voltage to around 14 volts (varies depending upon battery type) which means that "100 watt" panel is only going to produce 70 watts of power (14 volts X 5 amps = 70 watts). So in reality you're going to need a 100 watt panel to produce the required amount of electricity to keep up with your daily usage.

So if you're going to run a 10 inch oscillating fan like ours you'll need as a minumum:

1 - Deep cycle battery.

1 - Charge controller rated at the maximum amp output of your solar panel.

1 - A 300 watt, continuous rated inverter is plenty for the fan and would cost about $28.00 plus shipping at Walmart Walmart.com: XOvision XO650, 600W DC to AC Power Inverter: Auto Electronics.

1 - 100 watt solar panel.

And the wiring/connections to put it all together. The charge controller should come with adequate instructions to wire the system. If you have specific questions pm me.

You might try dealers who cater to recreational vehicles. They're usually more helpful with a small set-up like you want.

There are some things to think about here. If you go a couple of days without bright sunlight a minimal solar panel won't be able to "catch up" with the amount of power you drew out of the battery so you'd be better off to get a larger panel (135 to 150 watt or larger). Also, everything is rated under ideal conditions and seldom performs up to expectations in real life. That's one of the reasons solar system installers over build. The only way to really know if your system is adequate is to install it and try it out.

Solar panel prices vary widely so spend some time on the phone or internet checking prices.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Meerkat said:


> ... Fan ,12V,low amp draw ,3 amps per hour $54.00.
> if i get a 17 W solar panel will this work , also maybe 2 deep cycle marine batterys?:dunno: ...


A 17 watt solar panel puts out approximately 1.4 amps. Your fan uses 3 amps (36 watts). The panel is way too small.

If you're using a 12 volt fan you won't need an inverter. Wire it directly to the batteries.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Is the solar a permanent solution? or only to power the fan when the city power goes off and not in a SHTF situation?

If so, you could just go buy a battery backup system. Get a big enough battery and it would give you days of running time.

For example: Newegg.com - APC SC1000 1000 VA 600 Watts (6) NEMA 5-15R Outlets Smart-UPS SC 1000VA 120V - 2U Rackmount/Tower. This is basically a battery (or batteries), inverter and charger all in one except it expects the power source to come from an outlet, not a solar panel/array.


----------



## Meerkat

I can't even imagine one little pissant 3 amp per hour fan needing a $400 to $600 panel to run.
No wonder they charge 40,000 bucks to solar power a small shack.
Thanks all of you for your time and patiance,if I'm uderstanding yall than I can forget ths idea.


----------



## Nadja

Why don't you do this ? Get your small 17 watt solar panel, a small 12 volt fan, and then just a cheap marine type battery. Then position you panel for maxium exposure at about noon oclock. Let the battery charge for two days without using the fan other then to check that it is wired correctly.. Then, let it run for the night and see what happens. Shut the fan off early in the morning and let it charge all day, and then use it again that night. IF it keeps up, great, if not, then you know you need to put more charge into the battery at night. This is more of a hands on learning experiecnce witch really won't cost you must money.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Why don't you do this ? Get your small 17 watt solar panel, a small 12 volt fan, and then just a cheap marine type battery. Then position you panel for maxium exposure at about noon oclock. Let the battery charge for two days without using the fan other then to check that it is wired correctly.. Then, let it run for the night and see what happens. Shut the fan off early in the morning and let it charge all day, and then use it again that night. IF it keeps up, great, if not, then you know you need to put more charge into the battery at night. This is more of a hands on learning experiecnce witch really won't cost you must money.


 I can order the fan at ' AdventureRV.net ' for 54.00,do you think this is worth the extra money since it is made for alternate power and needs only 3 amp power?Where as the car fans don't really put our that much breeze,this one is suppose to.


----------



## Nadja

Meerkat said:


> I can order the fan at ' AdventureRV.net ' for 54.00,do you think this is worth the extra money since it is made for alternate power and needs only 3 amp power?Where as the car fans don't really put our that much breeze,this one is suppose to.


I know nothing about these fans. Years ago and I do mean years ago LOL we used to put a small little caged fan on the dash boards of our trucks which pluged into the cigarette lighter and cooled us off . Sorta !!! Anyway, they were not much money, and I think you can still find them at almost any big rig (truck stop) for under $20.00 They should be able to do the trick.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> I know nothing about these fans. Years ago and I do mean years ago LOL we used to put a small little caged fan on the dash boards of our trucks which pluged into the cigarette lighter and cooled us off . Sorta !!! Anyway, they were not much money, and I think you can still find them at almost any big rig (truck stop) for under $20.00 They should be able to do the trick.


 I think one of these is in our school bus,it was there when we bought it.It works better than the part store cig lighter fan we have in the van now,lots more breeze.
I'll check out the truck stop if I can pul up the site?


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja,I googled TA a big truck stop.The store did'nt bring up fans.I put cab fan,fan and still nothing.It was about to boot me off so I left the site.


----------



## Nadja

Just went to ebay and there are many. This one is right there in fla where you are :

12v Portable Cooling Fan, Car-Boat-RV-Pet Kennel-Auto | eBay


----------



## LincTex

Nadja said:


> Anyway, they were not much money, and I think you can still find them at almost any big rig (truck stop) for under $20.00 They should be able to do the trick.


The problem I have found with them is 
1) They are not very efficent, some draw around 8-10 amps 
2) they are pretty loud.

Meerkat, go rob the one from the bus to experiment with - you can always put it back!

I am currently experimenting with some motorcycle radiator cooling fans to see what the current draw vs. noise vs. airflow turns out to be. The one I pulled off of my Suzuki Marauder might actually work (quiet, good airflow) I just need to measure the amps.

I also have one from a Honda Goldwing I am going to try, as well as an old Honda Civic radiator fan (very small and light, but not sure what year it is from).


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja I went there and those fans are only 6in.
I'm really leaning towards the $54 one. :wave:

it took me 3 trys ad one boot off to answer you.This web is not doing good tonight.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> The problem I have found with them is
> 1) They are not very efficent, some draw around 8-10 amps
> 2) they are pretty loud.
> 
> Meerkat, go rob the one from the bus to experiment with - you can always put it back!
> 
> I am currently experimenting with some motorcycle radiator cooling fans to see what the current draw vs. noise vs. airflow turns out to be. The one I pulled off of my Suzuki Marauder might actually work (quiet, good airflow) I just need to measure the amps.
> 
> I also have one from a Honda Goldwing I am going to try, as well as an old Honda Civic radiator fan (very small and light, but not sure what year it is from).


 That bus fan is super noisy,I seldom use it,except in traffic when it gets really hot with no AC. Its fine in campgrounds or where there is power we plug up AC unit.
I'm going to get the Breeze fan its suppose to be quite.
:wave:


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> I'm going to get the Breeze fan its suppose to be quiet.


What is the part number?


----------



## bsbkeys

how about this:
NPower Complete 1800 Watt Solar Package - Solar Panels, Batteries and PowerHub - A Northern Exclusive! | Battery Backup Packages | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## mosquitomountainman

bsbkeys said:


> how about this:
> NPower Complete 1800 Watt Solar Package - Solar Panels, Batteries and PowerHub - A Northern Exclusive! | Battery Backup Packages | Northern Tool + Equipment


There are only two - 100 watt panels with this. Whoever buys it is getting rooked. For $2,000 bucks you can put tgether a much better system.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> What is the part number?


 It has a long name,Fantastic Vent Endless Breeze.

Manufacture #01100WH

RV Parts, RV Accessories RV Supplies Priced Low


----------



## Meerkat

bsbkeys said:


> how about this:
> NPower Complete 1800 Watt Solar Package - Solar Panels, Batteries and PowerHub - A Northern Exclusive! | Battery Backup Packages | Northern Tool + Equipment


 Thank you Bkeys,but that site just powered me off.I have a very limited dial up tv thing,and its getting more limited by the day,but can't buy a computer,too many other things we need.:flower:


----------



## Nadja

The xantrax 1800 power hub , can be found on ebay for $769.00. The panels I am almost sure are chinese which are about $400.00 for the pair, and batteries like this are usually in the 100.00 range. The 30 amp charge controllers are in the $50.00 price range, which I believe are also chinese. Total cost if you bought seperatly and hooked up about $1,350.00 and could be even less if you were to really shop around for a little while.

Also the 1800 watts is a very misleading statement, as this system can only give you the power of what is in the batteries. So you are really looking at a couple of hundred watts. 1800 watts is the "rated power" of what it is possible to get out of this system, provided you added several more panels and batteries.


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> The xantrax 1800 power hub , can be found on ebay for $769.00. The panels I am almost sure are chinese which are about $400.00 for the pair, and batteries like this are usually in the 100.00 range. The 30 amp charge controllers are in the $50.00 price range, which I believe are also chinese. Total cost if you bought seperatly and hooked up about $1,350.00 and could be even less if you were to really shop around for a little while.
> 
> Also the 1800 watts is a very misleading statement, as this system can only give you the power of what is in the batteries. So you are really looking at a couple of hundred watts. 1800 watts is the "rated power" of what it is possible to get out of this system, provided you added several more panels and batteries.


 Yall are all so nice and helpful,but I may as well face the fact that we can't do solar,maybe the little hook up and one battery now and one later.
Ifeel bad taking up so much of your time ,but it was'nt wasted I did learn some new things,like stick with candles and car fans:surrender:.
I sure don't want any more problems with chinese stuff .I just bought a porcelon canner and the wire cage jar holder releases some kind of crap onto the hot bath jars,it is corroded with paint or something.:dunno:


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> It has a long name - Fantastic Vent Endless Breeze.
> RV Parts, RV Accessories RV Supplies Priced Low


That looks like a plain-jane 12" car radiator fan in a nice fancy case. Hmmm.... i'm gonna have to see this one in person....



Meerkat said:


> I may as well face the fact that we can't do solar,maybe the little hook up and one battery now and one later.


There are more ways than one to skin this cat. Just have to do your research and buy smart.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> That looks like a plain-jane 12" car radiator fan in a nice fancy case. Hmmm.... i'm gonna have to see this one in person....
> 
> There are more ways than one to skin this cat. Just have to do your research and buy smart.


 Yea and its only 6inches,too small for the money.
I bought a inverter at Walmart for $40.So now I have 2 $80 deep cycle batteries and one inverter.

Inverter is a Schumacker Electric.
Power inverter 410 watt

120vac power
5 VUSB
820 W perk
max continous output 420
surge capacity 0.1 sec,820 W
modified sine wave
input voltae wave,10.5-15.5
low battery alarm
overload protection
high V shutdown,low V shutdon.


----------



## Meerkat

Well what do yall think about the inverter ?:scratch


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> Well what do yall think about the inverter ?:scratch


It's a good start. It will run any small household appliance, and many power tools as long as they "spool up" before putting under a load. It will run a dorm size fridge easy. You are off to a good start....

Down the road, you will want to look into a charge controller and some solar panels. For now, just use a battery charger to keep your batteries charged.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> It's a good start. It will run any small household appliance, and many power tools as long as they "spool up" before putting under a load. It will run a dorm size fridge easy. You are off to a good start....
> 
> Down the road, you will want to look into a charge controller and some solar panels. For now, just use a battery charger to keep your batteries charged.


 Ok I really appreciate your help.The controller and panels will be later.
:wave:


----------



## SunflowerGirl

I would start with a cheap small solar kit first like these:

Family Survival Center - Emergency Food and Supplies

You can always add on solar panels later for more wattage. I got one of those 45 watt kits setup for the potting shed to run a light and vent fan.


----------



## Meerkat

SunflowerGirl said:


> I would start with a cheap small solar kit first like these:
> 
> Family Survival Center - Emergency Food and Supplies
> 
> You can always add on solar panels later for more wattage. I got one of those 45 watt kits setup for the potting shed to run a light and vent fan.


 Thanks for site.it took me to atool site and I could load the page.
Do you know the price of the 45w kit ? I could'nt bring it up.


----------



## SunflowerGirl

Meerkat said:


> Thanks for site.it took me to atool site and I could load the page.
> Do you know the price of the 45w kit ? I could'nt bring it up.


Oh, I just clicked it and it went to the page at harborfreight for that solar kit. It says it is $199.00.

I never bought anything from them but the prices seem good.


----------



## Meerkat

SunflowerGirl said:


> Oh, I just clicked it and it went to the page at harborfreight for that solar kit. It says it is $199.00.
> 
> I never bought anything from them but the prices seem good.


 Thank you. So far I have an inverter,2 deep cycle 12 v batteries.
Next time I go to library and theres not a line to get on computers I'll check it out.:wave:


----------



## LincTex

SunflowerGirl said:


> Oh, I just clicked it and it went to the page at harborfreight for that solar kit. It says it is $199.00. I never bought anything from them but the prices seem good.


They are OK.... The coupon for $149 for this kit comes up a lot. I think they are worth it at that peice, but just barely.

They do not put out 45 watts, that is far too optimistic. More like 28-30 watts on a good day. You can buy a good polycrystalline 30-watt panel for $149 or less, but it doesn't come with the cheap "goodies" the Harbor Freight kit comes with.

I don't think they are very long life... I hear a quite a bit about one of the three will die in the first couple years. At that rate (failing in such a small amount of time) I would avoid them completely. Just buy a good 50 watt panel for $150-200 and you will have something that lasts 20-25 years.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> They are OK.... The coupon for $149 for this kit comes up a lot. I think they are worth it at that peice, but just barely.
> 
> They do not put out 45 watts, that is far too optimistic. More like 28-30 watts on a good day. You can buy a good polycrystalline 30-watt panel for $149 or less, but it doesn't come with the cheap "goodies" the Harbor Freight kit comes with.
> 
> I don't think they are very long life... I hear a quite a bit about one of the three will die in the first couple years. At that rate (failing in such a small amount of time) I would avoid them completely. Just buy a good 50 watt panel for $150-200 and you will have something that lasts 20-25 years.


 Never got the panels,but did get controller,small battery pac.
Panels are next on the list after we pay taxes.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat

Thank all of you so much for all the help here.Yall were very helpful .


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> Thank all of you so much for all the help here.Yall were very helpful .


Get anything yet?


----------



## Nadja

Look at the samsung if your looking to stay with 12 volt. For a smaller system, it would most likely be the best. However, if your going to work on enlarging it, I would go with 24 v.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> Get anything yet?


 Not yet,been too busy with greenhouse ,but since this web thing of mine is getting so slow I thought I'd thank yall again in case i can't visit anymore.
I still have all I need except the solar panels though . Greenhouse heater ,poly film,framing etc..


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> Look at the samsung if your looking to stay with 12 volt. For a smaller system, it would most likely be the best. However, if your going to work on enlarging it, I would go with 24 v.


 I'm still taking notes .:wave:


----------



## John612

*solar panels*

Hi, I am planning to buy solar panels for domestic power consumption but I am not able to choose as I do not which brand is good and durable one. Please let me know some good brand names, if you have experienced some? And even suggest me the best place to install. I leave In suburban area of the town and has wide open area around my home.

solar panels new jersey


----------



## Meerkat

I started this thread in June 2011 hoping for solar power set up. 

After almost 6 yr.s, FINALLY it seems to be happening.artydance:


----------



## Meerkat

Nadja said:


> OK, well to start with , the Trojen T-105 batteries are 6 Volt. You need at least 2 of them to make 12 volt and 4 to make 24 v. Just read a little about batteries first, then we will work with you on a solar panel and charge controller. The charge controller measures and controls the amount of charge to go into the battery, and prevents over charging. The Inverter , inverts the dc power of your batteries into usable AC power which is what your house and all of its appliances run on.


 I wonder where Nadja is? Been a long time since he or she posted. He along with others really helped me on solar.


----------

